# DeviantART



## azndragonguy115 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know alot of you guys have one so why not post it in one giant super thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://hai-san.deviantart.com


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 9, 2007)

http://georgezor.deviantart.com


----------



## beethy (Jul 10, 2007)

http://beethy.deviantart.com


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 10, 2007)

http://vivithedark.deviantart.com

We could exchange page watch, send me a note on deviantart if interested.


----------



## Little (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd share mine but it's got both pictures of me and nudity (but not nude pictures of me... nude 3d models and other art). Both are no no's for the gbatemp community IMO =D


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll exchange page watch with you dark. Just as soon as I can get on dA. This computer doesn't let you and my computer at home has a virus that avast doesn't pick up..
The second I sign into msn it sends everyone in my list a message and freezes me out. Any ideas how I'd get rid of it anyone? And yes, I've tried reinstalling it.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> I'd share mine but it's got both pictures of me and nudity (but not nude pictures of me... nude 3d models and other art). Both are no no's for the gbatemp community IMO =D



But you can always send me a note on dA with your page link, so we will exchange the watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Same for you Mortenga. ^^


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> This computer doesn't let you and my computer at home has a virus that avast doesn't pick up..



Have you tried Kaspersky yet?

Online scanner

Free trials


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll try it when I get home.
I've tried:

Norton
Norton Online Scanner
Avast
AVG - Picked up 172 viruses and deleted them all but it isn't the one I'm looking for


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 11, 2007)

You can try also bitdefender online scanner for viruses.
Maybe it's a spyware, try spybot search and destroy and adaware.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 11, 2007)

I tried adaware but It didn't find a thing. Also I realised it isn't just msn because when I went onto populous it sent the message to everyone. 

I reformatted my PC now.
LOL two reformats in one week. My brother is NOT installing limewire this time xD


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(beethy @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> http://beethy.deviantart.com


what you said in your sig is true!


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jul 18, 2007)

no one else have accounts?


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 18, 2007)

I do but mine's really out of date so I didn't mention it. I've been in a phase of doing rough sketch-doodles and never properly finishing anything for the past 2 years so there isn't much to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that and it's in my sig anyway)


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jul 18, 2007)

http://sekkyumu.deviantart.com/


----------



## qusai (Jul 19, 2007)

http://sin-q.deviantart.com

been meaning to add some new stuff but haven't had much time lately


----------



## Skyy (Jul 19, 2007)

My dA


----------



## EVIL9000 (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't have a DA account (due to the community its drenched in and some people who take constructive criticism, like I just hit their grandma with a sledgehammer to the face.)

I do have a quick portfolio website set up.
http://www.evilart.biz


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 7, 2007)

http://jumpman17.deviantart.com/

I don't have very much up but I plan on updating it more often then before.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm surprised we have such a wide array of art types here. I saw some digital painting, photography, line art, photo manipulation, and more.


----------



## acrocosm (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not on devianART and i dont plan on joining but if you wish to see some of my works visit my site at acrocosm.gr

also for online antivirus check this ...although you upload files to check, it doesn't scan your HDs or something...


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2007)

Devious


----------



## acrocosm (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(EVIL9000 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> I don't have a DA account (due to the community its drenched in and some people who take constructive criticism, like I just hit their grandma with a sledgehammer to the face.)
> 
> I do have a quick portfolio website set up.
> http://www.evilart.biz










  Amazing work EVIL!!! what software are you using??

One note though, the letters are too dark to read. I had to highlish them to be able to see what you have written in there. Also, horizontal scrolling pages are quite tiring and bothersome. It might look good but from a user friendliness perspective it's generaly something to be avoided.

grats again

*edit:* could you please link me to some tutorials on the techniques you are using. That is if you have any..

*edit2:* are they 3d models painted in photoshop?


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's my page
Herecoolkid602006.deviantart.com


----------



## BilliePop (Aug 20, 2007)

http://mochi.deviantart.com

Been a while since I last uploaded anything though.


----------

